# Choo Choo Charlies Train Travel Skool



## FastTrax (Jan 17, 2021)

www.traindriver.org/train-driving-in-north-america.html

www.nydailynews.com/new-york/veteran-transit-workers-mta-isn-training-new-hires-properly-article-1.3841534

https://work.chron.com/become-locomotive-engineer-15208.html

www.zippia.com/locomotive-engineer-jobs/

www.nyctransitforums.com/topic/51274-train-operator-on-the-job-experience/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_carrier_freight_railroads_in_the_United_States

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_rail_transit_systems_in_the_United_States

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Association_of_American_Railroads

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_police#United_States

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_Connecting_Railroad


























https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGq-CvewHqkq3pRY3DfrVOQ


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 17, 2021)

how ya doin Trax?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 17, 2021)

Fast!

So great to see you back! And lovely topic!

I've missed your company on the forum! Hope all is well.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> how ya doin Trax?





Aunt Marg said:


> Fast!
> 
> So great to see you back! And lovely topic!
> 
> I've missed your company on the forum! Hope all is well.



Hiya goils. I luv Noo Yawk but my GOD in Heaven it was a whole lot worst then I expected. Did you hear about the scam NYCHHC pulled on the temporary NYCOCME transitional morgue team? Well seems they decided to contract out the overflow of COVID-19 fatalities from the city hospitals to temporary morgues using a private contractor who owned a construction company and after weeks of working their butts off in unsanitary conditions their checks started bouncing. There's more and I'll post it with my NYC updates. I see the new Civil war is looming on the horizon. I didn't even know that was going on. NUTS!!!!!!! 

BTW: Thnx for welcoming me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 17, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Hiya goils. I luv Noo Yawk but my GOD in Heaven it was a whole lot worst then I expected. Did you hear about the scam NYCHHC pulled on the temporary NYCOCME transitional morgue team? Well seems they decided to contract out the overflow of COVID-19 fatalities from the city hospitals to temporary morgues using a private contractor who owned a construction company and after weeks of working their butts off in unsanitary conditions their checks started bouncing. There's more and I'll post it with my NYC updates. I see the new Civil war is looming on the horizon. I didn't even know that was going on. NUTS!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW: Thnx for welcoming me.


I never heard of such, but I can only imagine some of the questionable things going on behind the scenes.

I'm glad you're staying safe and healthy, and looking forward to your NYC updates and entries!


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 17, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I never heard of such, but I can only imagine some of the questionable things going on behind the scenes.
> 
> I'm glad you're staying safe and healthy, and looking forward to your NYC updates and entries!



I had my first vaccination Thursday and I had to wait around for like 20 minutes in case I had side effects. I asked the tech what would happen if I did and he said they'd take me to Kings County ER a/k/a the pit of death itself. I said thanks and when he went back to doing whatever it was he was doing I headed "TOWARDS" the men's room and kind of forgot to return for the remaining 12 minutes and left the department car right in the parking lot and hailed a cab back to Metro-Tech. If I am going to croak it sure will not be in a FDNY-EMS rig stacked behind like 10 other rigs waiting like sheep destined for slaughter.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 17, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I had my first vaccination Thursday and I had to wait around for like 20 minutes in case I had side effects. I asked the tech what would happen if I did and he said they'd take me to Kings County ER a/k/a the pit of death itself. I said thanks and when he went back to doing whatever it was he was doing I headed "TOWARDS" the men's room and kind of forgot to return for the remaining 12 minutes and left the department car right in the parking lot and hailed a cab back to Metro-Tech. If I am going to croak it sure will not be in a FDNY-EMS rig stacked behind like 10 other rigs waiting like sheep destined for slaughter.


Well, on the positive side, I'm glad to hear all went well with your initial vaccination.

Any ideas when your follow-up vaccination will be?


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 17, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well, on the positive side, I'm glad to hear all went well with your initial vaccination.
> 
> Any ideas when your follow-up vaccination will be?



My second vaccination would have been two weeks from last Thursday however that's a scratch since I'm back home so I'll have to register here and hope that my being a 70 year old fossil will get me in quick like I heard they are already doing. I am going to have a Ambien induced slumber and see what direction I am going to head in tomorrow. So how's the gang doing? Is everybody behaving or should I read the threads? LOLOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 17, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> My second vaccination would have been two weeks from last Thursday however that's a scratch since I'm back home so I'll have to register here and hope that my being a 70 year old fossil will get me in quick like I heard they are already doing. I am going to have a Ambien induced slumber and see what direction I am going to head in tomorrow. So how's the gang doing? Is everybody behaving or should I read the threads? LOLOLOL!!!!!!


Fingers are crossed for you! 

Gang is doing well, nothing to report out of the ordinary.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2021)

Welcome back @FastTrax


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Welcome back @FastTrax



Hiya hiya hiya RR. I took a quick ride up to New Haven and boy did they do a fantastic job renovating the old station. I knew Russ Hixon in the electric shop and two yard attendants Tommy Roche and Shoreline who swapped out the F40PH's heading to BOS and AEM7's going to WUS. Ahhh the good ole dayz.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

hate to see ya go Trax but i understand. if you see this i wish you well. stay safe in your travels and take care of yourself. here's the only train i could find that i thought fitting. take care mr.


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 4, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> hate to see ya go Trax but i understand. if you see this i wish you well. stay safe in your travels and take care of yourself. here's the only train i could find that i thought fitting. take care mr.



Thnx Dottie. I am okay with this. I really am okay. Take care and stay frosty.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 4, 2021)

good to see you get back to your raising (toot, toot)


----------

